
Cerevrum - olgapeshe
http://cerevrum.com
======
olgapeshe
Learning in Virtual Reality if fun! Let's play! #WeVRyou

At Cerevrum we use virtual reality to improve learning process in a whole new
way.

That feeling of presence you can achieve in VR allows you to challenge
cognitive abilities in a way that more closely matches the real world. Natural
inputs like head rotation and hand tracking allow players to interact
intuitively with the environments we create in our 2 projects - Speech Center
VR and Cerevrum Game.

In Speech Center VR we give you a chance to prepare for a job interview or a
product pitch for investors in a virtual office, practice delivering a
presentation at a conference on a virtual stage or polish your wedding speech
in a virtual cocktail reception.

In Cerevrum Game we combine virtual reality, cognitive neuroscience, and
machine learning to improve cognition in a whole new way. Data-driven machine
learning algorithms explore the data and adapt to everything you do in real-
time, keeping you optimally challenged. This technology lets us integrate
cognitive training into fun and innovative VR games.

